# hi from the new guy..



## ritchies225 (Aug 17, 2008)

hi everyone... scotty here i have had my 2001 225 tt for about 2 years now. started off loving it...then things started to go wrong...so ive got a bit fed up with it lately. so i thot i would join this forum and get some help on how to fix the problems the best way and also some tips on how to make it even better and make me love driving and owning it again...

lookin forward to seeing what everyone else has done with there tt and showing you what i have done to mine...

hope everyone is good

peace always

scotty


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum next stop www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

So what sort of problems are you having?


----------



## ritchies225 (Aug 17, 2008)

been having problems with boost....thought i had a leak...

got a realy irregular boost....sometimes it over boosts and put my car into safe mode...which is a real pain...dunno what is causing it tho....

ive taken my neuspeed pflow off for now until i save for a remap....so back to wak box...dont think the ecu liked the increase in air flow...

ive had problems with coil packs too which caused my cat to go...so now i have a decat pipe....

ive done alot of miles in mine so i recently got my timing belt water pump and coolant done...but about a week after i got it back it was showing a cam shaft possition sensor error....i changed the sensor but the error came back on again.....cud this be something to do with any of the work i had done???


----------

